# Help Please!



## Titan99 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking for a steam knob for a Classic or a Coffee please.

I'm not sure if I'm on the right part of the forum so if I'm not then please forgive me.

Does anyone have a spare knob for the above please?

Please PM me if you can help.

Thankyou.


----------

